# Was heißt RNG?



## El Pistolero (3. November 2008)

Ich lese in letzter Zei sehr oft die Abkürzung RNG, weiß aber immernoch nich, wofür das stehen soll. Kann mir da jmd helfen?


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (3. November 2008)

öh range - also dd mit abstand zum boss


----------



## sLaShErMiKe (3. November 2008)

random number generator - umschreibt halt etwas was nur auf zufall, glück basiert.. wie z.b. früher der warri mace stun usw


----------



## Xelyna (3. November 2008)

Wie viele sich heute wieder vor Google fürchten.. ehrlich, es beißt nicht!!
http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html;j...04200&sid=3


----------



## abe15 (3. November 2008)

sLaShErMiKe schrieb:


> random number generator - umschreibt halt etwas was nur auf zufall, glück basiert.. wie z.b. früher der warri mace stun usw



Was du meinst ist Rnd (beim würfeln /rnd)

Rng bedeutet RaNGe ---> Englisch für "Entfernung". Das Wort beschreibt im Abkürzungswahn der WoW also Dmg Dealer (DD´s), die auf Fernkampf ausgerichtet sind.


----------



## Nehar (3. November 2008)

abe15 schrieb:


> Was du meinst ist Rnd (beim würfeln /rnd)
> 
> Rng bedeutet RaNGe ---> Englisch für "Entfernung". Das Wort beschreibt im Abkürzungswahn der WoW also Dmg Dealer (DD´s), die auf Fernkampf ausgerichtet sind.




Leider nein ): Hättest du dier Xelyanas Link angesehen, hättest du gesehen das Random Number Generator richtig ist. Es bestimmt ob du crittest, Resistest, Blockst, whatever


----------



## xTaR (3. November 2008)

> Dmg Dealer (DD´s)



DDs ist ebenso falsch wie DDler.

Der Plural von DamageDealer lautet weder Damagedealers noch Damagedealerler.


----------



## Xelyna (3. November 2008)

Nehar schrieb:


> Leider nein ): Hättest du dier *Xelyanas *Link angesehen, hättest du gesehen das Random Number Generator richtig ist. Es bestimmt ob du crittest, Resistest, Blockst, whatever


Das ist die schönste Vergewaltigung meines Namens die ich seit langem gelesen habe ^-^


----------



## abe15 (3. November 2008)

xTaR schrieb:


> DDs ist ebenso falsch wie DDler.
> 
> Der Plural von DamageDealer lautet weder Damagedealers noch Damagedealerler.



"DD" ist allerdings eingedeutscht, wie alle anderen Kürzel auch. Somit darf man das "´s" anhängen ohne von Leuten wie dir geflamt zu werden.

Was den Vorposter angeht:
Du hast recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es steht damit                                 abe15 150 : 1 Google


----------



## essey (3. November 2008)

xTaR schrieb:


> DDs ist ebenso falsch wie DDler.
> 
> Der Plural von DamageDealer lautet weder Damagedealers noch Damagedealerler.



du solltest mal im Duden blättern:

3.2 Abkürzungen, die als solche auch gesprochen werden:
Grundsätzlich ist es auch bei diesen Abkürzungen (Pkw, BGB usw.) nicht nötig, die Deklinationsendung im Schriftbild wiederzugeben, vor allem dann nicht, wenn der Kasus durch den Artikel oder den Satzzusammenhang deutlich wird: des Pkw (seltener: des Pkws), des BGB (seltener: des BGBs). 
Im Plural erscheint allerdings häufiger die Endung -s, und zwar auch bei solchen Abkürzungen, deren Vollform im Plural nicht so ausgeht: die Pkws (neben: die Pkw; nicht: PKWen), die MGs (neben: die MG; nicht: die MGe), die AGs (nicht: AGen), die THs (nicht: THen). Bei weiblichen Abkürzungen sollte im Plural immer dann ein -s angefügt werden, wenn eine Verwechslung mit dem Singular möglich ist: die GmbHs (nicht gut, da mit dem Singular übereinstimmend: die GmbH). 
[Besonders relevant für diesen Beitrag:] Abkürzungen, die auf Zischlaute enden, bleiben stets unverändert (50 PS).


© Dudenverlag


----------



## Stonewhip (3. November 2008)

Ihr seid ja alle so schlau. Ich beuge mich vor euch, aber...

WO schreibt der TE dass er ausgerechnet das RNG aus Xelynas Post meint? Wo schreibt der TE ÜBERHAUPT etwas darüber, in welchem Zusammenhang er es gehört, gemeint oder was auch immer... hat? In diesem einen Forum-Post geht es darum.. Hier auch?


----------



## Nehar (3. November 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Das ist die schönste Vergewaltigung meines Namens die ich seit langem gelesen habe ^-^





my bad  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (3. November 2008)

Stonewhip schrieb:


> Ihr seid ja alle so schlau. Ich beuge mich vor euch, aber...
> 
> WO schreibt der TE dass er ausgerechnet das RNG aus Xelynas Post meint? Wo schreibt der TE ÜBERHAUPT etwas darüber, in welchem Zusammenhang er es gehört, gemeint oder was auch immer... hat? In diesem einen Forum-Post geht es darum.. Hier auch?


Es ist im WOW Forum.. worum wenn nicht um das allzeit genutzte RNG sollte es dann gehn?


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (3. November 2008)

wenn im /2 nach rng dd gesucht wird, sind wohl eindeutig fernkämpfer gemeint, das rng klingt aber auch lustig, nu das ich es noch nie gehört habe


----------



## Stonewhip (3. November 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Es ist im WOW Forum.. worum wenn nicht um das allzeit genutzte RNG sollte es dann gehn?


Ich weiß es nicht, aber dass hier fast eine Seite lang "Theorien" für Bares verkauft werden, wundert mich..

Leider ist meine Kristallkugel "out of order"...


----------



## Xelyna (3. November 2008)

Stonewhip schrieb:


> Ich weiß es nicht, aber dass hier fast eine Seite lang "Theorien" für Bares verkauft werden, wundert mich..
> 
> Leider ist meine Kristallkugel "out of order"...


Und meine derzeit in der Reinigung.
Aber sowohl das eine RNG als auch das andere hätte sich über Google verdammt leicht finden lassen.


----------



## Stonewhip (3. November 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Und meine derzeit in der Reinigung.
> Aber sowohl das eine RNG als auch das andere hätte sich über Google verdammt leicht finden lassen.


Da hast Du vollkommen Recht. Aber dass sich so viele Leute (ohne nur die geringste Ahnung oder Informationen des TE, in welchem Zusammenhang seine Frage steht) zum/r allwissenden Hellseher/in aufschwingen, erschreckt mich..

Gibt (<< ohne "e") es doch irgendwo einen verborgenen Counter, der einem Macht und Reichtum verspricht wenn man eine gewisse Anzahl von Posts erreicht (hat)? - Naja, davon hab ich mehr als genug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - Danke.

MfG


----------



## Mjuu (3. November 2008)

Man kann auch einfach die Leute fragen, die es schreiben?


----------



## El Pistolero (3. November 2008)

Danke, danke. Bin mit Xelynas Link sehr glücklich ^^


----------



## MoneyGhost (3. November 2008)

abe15 schrieb:


> Das Wort beschreibt im Abkürzungswahn der WoW *[hier sollte ein Wort stehen]* also Dmg *[Damage]* Dealer (DD´s), die auf Fernkampf ausgerichtet sind.




Auch dem Wahn unterlegen, was?


----------



## riggedi (3. November 2008)

abe15 schrieb:


> Rng bedeutet RaNGe


Oder aber auch:

RNG = Riecht nicht gut
RNG = Riecht nach Gnom

*R*iggedi *N*eeds *G*old


----------



## wolkentaenzer (3. November 2008)

Oha!
Zwei Posts, zweimal falsch...

Erstens: Plural von 'Dealer' ist im englischen 'Dealers' - Und dann auch Damage Dealers (man beachte das Leerzeichen) oder eingedeutsch Damagedealer (si und pl). Für den Fall, dass es eine eingedeutschte Version gäbe.

Zweitesn: Bitte weder im Englischen noch im Deutschen 'Dealer's', oder sind wir bei McDonald's, dass wir Kapostrophen verzapfen?

kopfschüttelnd euer
wolke


----------



## wolkentaenzer (3. November 2008)

Gnome riechen nicht, sie duften...


----------



## Hinterhältiger (3. November 2008)

wusste ich auch net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




bis nun. danke für die cmt's 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (3. November 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Und meine derzeit in der *R*ei*n*i*g*ung.
> Aber sowohl das eine RNG als auch das andere hätte sich über Google verdammt leicht finden lassen.



Hier wurde doch die Antwort schon im Text versteckt! Die heimliche Botschaft fürs Unterbewußtsein von Wow-Spielern "WASCHT EUCH ENDLICH WIEDERMAL!"



riggedi schrieb:


> Oder aber auch:
> 
> RNG = Riecht nicht gut
> RNG = Riecht nach Gnom
> ...



Nicht schlecht Riggedi! ^^

*R*andom *n*eed *G*roup


----------



## riggedi (3. November 2008)

wolkentaenzer schrieb:


> Gnome riechen nicht, sie duften...


Ja, aber nicht besonders gut...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Riggedi


----------



## wolkentaenzer (3. November 2008)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> *R*andom *n*eed *G*roup



100 Punkte für diese fast dadaistische Interpretation.


----------



## Scrätcher (3. November 2008)

wolkentaenzer schrieb:


> 100 Punkte für diese fast dadaistische Interpretation.



*inWikinachschlag*

Zitat Wiki:
Der Begriff „Dada(ismus)“ steht im Sinne der Dadaisten für totalen Zweifel an allem, absoluten Individualismus und die Zerstörung von gefestigten Idealen und Normen. Man ersetzte die durch Disziplin und die gesellschaftliche Moral bestimmten künstlerischen Verfahren durch einfache, willkürliche, meist zufallsgesteuerte Aktionen in Bild und Wort. Die Dadaisten beharrten darauf, dass „Dadaismus“ nicht definierbar sei.

Willste etwa behaupten das ich ein Troll bin Wölkchen??  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wolkentaenzer (3. November 2008)

Ich stelle dann aber mal provokant die Frage, wer 'Fernkämpfer' verkauft... Gut, den Taschenpala gibts ja jetzt schon günstig bei der Agentumdämmerung, aber Taschen-Fernkämpfer?


----------



## David (3. November 2008)

xTaR schrieb:


> DDs ist ebenso falsch wie DDler.
> 
> Der Plural von DamageDealer lautet weder Damagedealers noch Damagedealerler.


Falsch.


----------



## Ohrensammler (3. November 2008)

David schrieb:


> Falsch.



ähh.. nein richtig.

Der Plural von Damage Dealer ist Damage Dealer.

Genauso wie der Plural von Apfelkuchen Apfelkuchen ist.



Edit: Sorry meins ist falsch  David hat recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wolkentaenzer (3. November 2008)

Nö.. Ich will eher behaupten, dass Du ein Künstler bist, da 'Random need group' eine schon fast inhaltslose, entrückte aneinanderreihung von Wörtern ist. Wobei Du da aber noch den Fehler machst, dass die Wortfolge der klassischen Subjekt-Prädikat-Objekt Systematik folgt.

Mal so nebenbei bemerkt: 1) Ich find Dadaismus toll. 2) Habe ich bei 'Random need group' gut gelacht.


----------



## szene333 (3. November 2008)

essey schrieb:


> du solltest mal im Duden blättern:
> 
> 3.2 Abkürzungen, die als solche auch gesprochen werden:
> Grundsätzlich ist es auch bei diesen Abkürzungen (Pkw, BGB usw.) nicht nötig, die Deklinationsendung im Schriftbild wiederzugeben, vor allem dann nicht, wenn der Kasus durch den Artikel oder den Satzzusammenhang deutlich wird: des Pkw (seltener: des Pkws), des BGB (seltener: des BGBs).
> ...



*hust*


----------



## wolkentaenzer (3. November 2008)

Mein Englischunterricht ist zwar schon etliche Jahre her, aber soweit ich mich erinnere wird, bis auf wenige Ausnahmen der Plural eines Substantives im Englischen mit s gebildet:

Teacher -> Teachers
chair -> chairs
table -> tables

nur bei Endung auf s

Kiss -> Kisses und nicht Kisss

Also:
Dealer -> Dealers

Oder welche Regel hab ich verschlafen?

Edit: Ich weiss zwar, dass Wikipedia keine verlässliche Quelle ist, aber: Dealers


----------



## Ohrensammler (3. November 2008)

wolkentaenzer schrieb:


> Mein Englischunterricht ist zwar schon etliche Jahre her, aber soweit ich mich erinnere wird, bis auf wenige Ausnahmen der Plural eines Substantives im Englischen mit s gebildet:
> 
> Teacher -> Teachers
> chair -> chairs
> ...



Du hast recht, David hat auch recht (sorry David!!!)

Wiktionary hat mich eines besseren belehrt.

Ich troll mich in meine Ecke und schäm mich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (3. November 2008)

wolkentaenzer schrieb:


> Also:
> Dealer -> Dealers


DamageDealers?
Das ist ja fast so pervers wie DDler -> DamageDealerer


----------



## wolkentaenzer (3. November 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> DamageDealers?
> Das ist ja fast so pervers wie DDler -> DamageDealerer



Nein, 'damage dealers' - Im englischen wird das nicht zusammengesetzt. Der Plural vom deutschen Dealer ist aber auch Dealer, dieser beschreibt aber eher einen Drogenhändler.

Pervers ist das aber nicht, sondern Grammatik. Und wenn ich es bemerken darf, ist die englische Grammatik sogar schön einfach.


----------



## Ohrensammler (3. November 2008)

wolkentaenzer schrieb:


> Nein, 'damage dealers' - Im englischen wird das nicht zusammengesetzt. Der Plural vom deutschen Dealer ist aber auch Dealer, dieser beschreibt aber eher einen Drogenhändler.
> 
> Pervers ist das aber nicht, sondern Grammatik. Und wenn ich es bemerken darf, ist die englische Grammatik sogar schön einfach.



Dazu kommt das die Tommys und Amis ohnehin nicht nach DDs suchen sondern nach DPS.
Mit der Abkürzung DD können die in der Regel gar nüscht anfangen


----------



## wolkentaenzer (3. November 2008)

Ich hab mich auch in den ersten Wochen WoW immer wieder gefragt, warum Mitspieler mit Doppel-D gesucht werden... Bei den weiblichen Menschen- und Draneimodellen ist das doch eh Standard.


----------



## Scrätcher (3. November 2008)

wolkentaenzer schrieb:


> Ich hab mich auch in den ersten Wochen WoW immer wieder gefragt, warum Mitspieler mit Doppel-D gesucht werden... Bei den weiblichen Menschen- und Draneimodellen ist das doch eh Standard.



Na weil du wahrscheinlich Horde spielst! Und da gibts halt keine Modelle mit doppel D!


Übrigens! Ich hab mal in "ScrätchersWikepedia" gegoogelt äh gescrätchelt und bei den Begriffen "World of Warcraft" und "Dadaismus" kam folgendes heraus:

_Dadismus in Wow
Zwei Völker in World of Warcraft besitzen diese Fähigkeit/Neigung. Während die Gnome z.B. nach Perfektion streben, schaffen sie es immer wieder ihre Umwelt ins Chaos zu stürzen! Das verdanken sie ihrer passiven Volksfähigkeit Dadaismus (hier passiv weil sie es nicht willentlich machen)! Egal was sie anpacken es wird im Chaos enden. Natürlich sind sie sich dessen nicht bewußt und versuchen auch weiterhin "bessere" Maschinene zu bauen die die Welt von Azeroth "revolutionieren" sollen (gerade die Ingenieurskunst sei hier besonders hervorgehoben da man nie weiß was das Gerät jetzt TATSÄCHLICH nach seiner Aktvierung machen wird).

Das zweite Volk sind die Trolle, die mit Perfektion soviel anfangen können wie wenn man Blizzard seine monatlichen Wow-Gebühren in Wow-Gold überweisen wollte. Ihre angeborene liebe für das Chaos läßt sie den Dadaismus genüßlich ausleben. Und gerade Trollmagiere sind berühmt und berüchtigt für ihren markanten Spruch nach dem Wipe: "War ich das etwa??". Trolle leben ihre Neigung zum Dadaismus aktiv aus und rebellieren förmlich gegen jegliche Theorien die einen Ablauf auch nur Ansatzweise logisch und routiniert machen könnten. _


----------



## Totemwächter (3. November 2008)

abe15 schrieb:


> "DD" ist allerdings eingedeutscht, wie alle anderen Kürzel auch. Somit darf man das "´s" anhängen ohne von Leuten wie dir geflamt zu werden.
> 
> Was den Vorposter angeht:
> Du hast recht
> ...



Auch falsch das ´s setzt man nur dran wenn man zb sagt "Du bist´s" das ´s ersetzt dort dann das "Du bist es", und wenn DD eingedeutsch ist was soll es dann bitte heisen? du weist schon das "damage dealer" englisch ist ?


----------



## abe15 (4. November 2008)

MoneyGhost schrieb:


> Auch dem Wahn unterlegen, was?



Ich hab nie was schlechtes über die Kürzel gesagt, folglich darf ich sie auch benutzen.
Ich finde Abkürzungen sogar gut, da sie einem das Tippen wesentlich erleichtern. Ich möchte dich mal sehn wie du im Handelschat "Eine zusammengewürfelte Gruppe mit 22 von 25 Spielern sucht einen Haupttank, einen Heiler und einen Fernkämpfer für den Schwarzen Tempel, wir stehen schon vor dem Instanzportal und sind bereit dich mit Hilfe eines Hexenmeisters zu beschwören" schreibst...

Und mal im Ernst, "BT Rnd Grp (22/25) lfm mt, heal + rnd dd, sind porttry" klingt vielleicht nicht so schön, ist aber wesentlich schneller gepostet und stört auch andere Spieler weniger  in deren Spielablauf.


----------



## Karius (4. November 2008)

El schrieb:


> Ich lese in letzter Zei sehr oft die Abkürzung RNG, weiß aber immernoch nich, wofür das stehen soll. Kann mir da jmd helfen?



Das beschreibt die Art von Spieler die man bei der Gruppensuche noch zu besetzen wünscht. 

LFM RaNdom Gimp


----------



## abe15 (4. November 2008)

Totemwächter schrieb:


> Auch falsch das ´s setzt man nur dran wenn man zb sagt "Du bist´s" das ´s ersetzt dort dann das "Du bist es", und wenn DD eingedeutsch ist was soll es dann bitte heisen? du weist schon das "damage dealer" englisch ist ?



Ein-ge-deutscht.
Das Wort ist vielleicht missverständlich aber es beschreibt die Übertragung eines englischen Wortes in unsere Sprache. Dabei muss das Wort nicht 1:1 übernommen werden.


----------



## Thromkal (4. November 2008)

abe15 schrieb:


> Ich hab nie was schlechtes über die Kürzel gesagt, folglich darf ich sie auch benutzen.
> Ich finde Abkürzungen sogar gut, da sie einem das Tippen wesentlich erleichtern. Ich möchte dich mal sehn wie du im Handelschat "Eine zusammengewürfelte Gruppe mit 22 von 25 Spielern sucht einen Haupttank, einen Heiler und einen Fernkämpfer für den Schwarzen Tempel, wir stehen schon vor dem Instanzportal und sind bereit dich mit Hilfe eines Hexenmeisters zu beschwören" schreibst...
> 
> Und mal im Ernst, "BT Rnd Grp (22/25) lfm mt, heal + rnd dd, sind porttry" klingt vielleicht nicht so schön, ist aber wesentlich schneller gepostet und stört auch andere Spieler weniger  in deren Spielablauf.



Also ich für meinen Teil freue mich eher wenn ich ersteres lese und nicht so eine wilde aneinanderreihung von Abkürzungen.
Und wie kommst du darauf das es spieler gibt die sich durch so etwas in ihrem Spielablauf stören lassen?


----------



## Sonntagshut (4. November 2008)

Ich befürchte, mich störts ziemlich häufig wenn Leute anfangen Nachrichten in den Chat zu schreiben, die so lang sind, dass sie alle anderen Nachrichten, die ich unter Umständen gerade lesen will, oben raus schieben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thromkal (4. November 2008)

Dann scrollt man halt wieder ein Stück hoch.
Warum so unflexibel?


----------



## Lâzché (4. November 2008)

Thromkal schrieb:


> Dann scrollt man halt wieder ein Stück hoch.
> Warum so unflexibel?




Unflexibel ist das falsche Wort. Nimm faul, dann passts.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Achja btt , wieder so ne Abkuerzung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber weiter im Text : Deutsche Sprache (Denglish mit einbezogen) schwere Sprache, mehr muss man eigentlich nicht wissen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
 In der Schule mochte ich Mathe schon immer lieber, war immer so schoen logisch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Aber hier spalten sich ja auch schon wieder die Meinungen...


----------



## Mightyskull (4. November 2008)

DD heist "dämätsch dieler" und glaub mir das is deutsch


----------



## David (4. November 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> ähh.. nein richtig.
> 
> Der Plural von Damage Dealer ist Damage Dealer.
> 
> ...


Im Prinzip haben wir beide richtig, aber im Englischen ... ach, du hast es sicher gesehen. ^^


----------



## Natral (4. November 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Wie viele sich heute wieder vor Google fürchten.. ehrlich, es beißt nicht!!
> http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html;j...04200&sid=3





Im Gegensatz zu den netten Leuten hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black Cat (4. November 2008)

nur ne kurze frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



the question vom TE wurd schon lang beantwortet, also um was schlagt ihr euch hier noch?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

für diese diskusion is das eindeutig des FALSCHE forum... nur mal so nebenbei ^^



yaa ne


----------



## Silmarilli (4. November 2008)

@ Abe 15

Öhm ich geh aber lieber mit leuten in ne Ini die zumindest halbwegs der deutschen Sprache mächtig sind und sich die Zeit nehmen können einen normalen vollständigen Satz zu formulieren und nicht hektisch: "lfm DD mit CC für TdM hero dann go go " in den SucheNachGruppe fünf mal in zehn Sekunden posten.

Meiner Erfahrung nach, wenn jemand mit etwas "Liebe" ein ordentliches SnG-Gesuch verfasst sind das dann komischerweise halbwegs normal denkende Leute die über nen Wipe lachen, mal auf einen Gegenstand passen weils der Heiler für Style-Need braucht oder ähnliches.

Das sind dann nämlich Leute die WoW als Rollenspiel spielen und nicht in kürzester Zeit so viel Erfolg haben wollen wie nur irgendwie geht.

Also ich nehme mir immer die Zeit 1. deutsche Sätze zu formulieren und 2. die Abkürzer zu veräppeln ... lockert den Chat auf und irgendwie bring ich sogar T5 Priester in den normalen Tiefensumpf weil se sich einfach so über mein RP freuen. 

Sollte mal bedacht werden wenn man mit Hilfe von CAPTAIN CapsLOCK den SnG vollspamt das das die meisten Leute abschreckt anstatt den gewünschten Effekt zu haben.

Genauso wie ich mich weigere mit Leuten in ne Ini zu gehen die noch Heal für Schlabby suchen .... da stellen sich mir dir Zehennägel auf.

in diesem Sinne

Suchen noch einen Magier oder Hexenmeister um bei unserem morgendlichen heroischen Ausflug in die Kantine für größtmöglichen Schaden und Zerstörung zu sorgen, Magier bevorzugt da unser Frontmann dringend etwas geistige Unterstützung gebrauchen könnte und uns der Catering-Service im Stich gelassen hat. 

Sily


P.S. und alle die sich wundern was klein sily da so lustig brabbelt....:lfm Mage oder HM 4 hero Kantine dann gogo


PP.SS.: wobei ich bis heute nicht verstehe wer auf den schwachsinn mit gogo gekommen ist .... die idiotie schreit zum himmel :-)


----------

